# There's life in the old girl yet!



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Spring clean, clay, polish and wax.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Beautiful thing :twisted:


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

TTimi said:


> Beautiful thing :twisted:


Cheers


----------



## Sweetz (Sep 17, 2015)

Very nice buddy


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Scrubs up well 8)


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

s_robinson91 said:


> Scrubs up well 8)





Sweetz said:


> Very nice buddy


Thanks guys


----------

